# power pro for surf casting?



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How does the power pro work on hard casts with heavy weights? I tried some of the early spectra braids and found them almost useless as they where so slippery they would really burry themselfs into the spool if you tried hard casts or landed a decent fish. Has the powerpro defeated that issue? Any thoughts appreciated. Arlon


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

I have used power pro from the surf and have nothing bad to say about it. It casted with no difficulty and was able to land decent fish with it without it really getting burried into the spool.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

I used to use power pro in the bay and the surf every now and then And the only problems I ever had with it was casting really hard that would make it ugly to say the least haha. Great for the big fish in the surf not so great on hard casts so use ur judgement on that one It is better then the other stuff though


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Biggest gripe I've seen with Power Pro in the surf has been how easy it is cut by bars. I've got to where I use nothing on the terminal end but mono. 
I have a couple of reels that have PP as backing for a mono topshot, but nothing where PP is against the bottom.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> Biggest gripe I've seen with Power Pro in the surf has been how easy it is cut by bars. I've got to where I use nothing on the terminal end but mono.
> I have a couple of reels that have PP as backing for a mono topshot, but nothing where PP is against the bottom.


That's an interesting comment. The early spectra I tried to use would cut notches in oyster shells without fraying. That was the main reason I tried to use it. Is the power-pro not spectra? I though abrasion resistance to the extreme was one of it's big selling points?? Now I'm really confused (-:}


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Arlon said:


> That's an interesting comment. The early spectra I tried to use would cut notches in oyster shells without fraying. That was the main reason I tried to use it. Is the power-pro not spectra? I though abrasion resistance to the extreme was one of it's big selling points?? Now I'm really confused (-:}


Right sort of:
The power pro is a spectra and it is resistant to abrasion "FOR THE LINE SIZE". If you use 100 lb mono and get a nick 2% is not much but 100lb power pro is 20-30 lb test size so the same cut would be 6% of the size.
Confusing enough. Someone else explain this better.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

It's really actually simple, as a good friend of mine always says"when it comes to abrasion, it's all about diameter). If you nick a piece of PP or Spider-wire it will continue to tear and thin out to the point of breaking. Now if you were to use the same abrasion on Mono of the same strength(but of course diff. Diameter) The Mono will outlast everytime Because it's one solid entity. 
Now as far as surf-casting goes; it's all up to the individual. I myself use braided for the simple fact to get more line on the reel. If you overcast at all your screwed and wasting time picking (or cutting) it out. Make sure to use a backing of mono on the reel to prevent sliding on the spool. And check it frequently for nicks and make sure it's not eating into the rest of the line on the spool when your fighting a large fish.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

As with any line, one should remove a micked area to ensure that it doesn't break during a fight...whether mono or power pro. I have used Power Pro in the surf for years and love the heck out of it. However, I do not cast it. I have it only on my rods that I yak. I use it to get extra yardage on a reel and top it off with a top shot of heavy mono to help avoid the wear and tear of the bars.

From time to time I do get sut offs. However, I expect that with any type of line.

They best benifit I see is when seaweed is out. One, I can use strong weights with 8 guage or 6 guage wire with the power pro and my lines are set and will not drift. The seaweed will come up the line, as long as you angle your line into the wind and current. A lot of the time the seaweed with come free or get cut by the power pro when shaking the rod. Sometimes the weed is so thick, more drastic measures are need. Wading or yaking out to the line free seaweed that way.

Other times when the debris and seaweed isn't bad, but there is a heavy cross current and strong winds, mono will get bows in them. If you can not get these bows out, your line will migrate down the beach. Since the Power Pro is smaller diameter, it takes a lot more wind and current to effect it. Many times my mono lines are slowly migrating and the Power Pro holds fast. I always keep at least two 6/0s with Power Pro for shark fishing.

I have had times when I was the only person in my group with Power Pro and I was the only one fishing because I could keep my lines out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Lose alot of tackle if surf casting with power pro or any other type of super braid. If you get any type of backlash during a cast. It will cut itself, and your leader,hook and bait will go flying into the suds. This is true casting anything with braided lines that has much weight to it.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Been using it for a few years now and never been cut off by a bar or shot a leader off at cast. However, I use 100lb PP with thirty feet of 250lb PP as a shock leader and abrasion resistance. This leader is also great on the pier because it allows me pull bull reds up to the deck w/o a net. Bum hit all the highlights of spectra in the surf. I will say that I agree with redfishr he always says "fighting a fish with that spectra stuff just doesn't feel right" He probably caught more bull reds, jackfish, and sharks from the beach than most of us will ever see in a lifetime. As the saying goes its hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Anyway don't be afraid to use the heavier spectra and pack the spool tightly.


----------

